# leather shoe snow protection?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello, I haven't spent much time in a snowy climate, and was wondering, how do you protect your leather shoes from snow? More specifically, if I'm going to a nice restaurant at a ski resort at night, then I need to wear nice leather shoes. However, snow is bad for leather, so is there a special wax that I can coat my shoes with beforehand to protect them?

I'm sure any type of wax will help, but I was wondering if there's a particular type of wax I should use, or if there's a popular wax, that a lot of people tend to use for this?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You're a paying customer who's probably paying way too much for mediocre resort food - you don't "have" to wear anything. I also don't think snow is going to kill your dress/leisure shoes... it's really not that scary :dunno:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like you are more of a leather shoe expert then any of us. But I would guess any shoe grease stuff would work.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

@hobo - staff/customers at fancy restaurants at ski resorts can sometimes be fickle, especially at night. I'd rather play it safe, and dress appropriately. 

@freshy - yep, I'm looking for some good shoe grease stuff.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Just put on some of these:

Rubber Overshoe


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah use the rubber over shoes or use this by Nixwax.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, or some of this ess:

NEVERWET


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah but it dries kind of hazy white like frosted glass, I know they are working on a fix for that but.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

readimag said:


> Yeah but it dries kind of hazy white like frosted glass, I know they are working on a fix for that but.


My bad, I guess I was just assuming the OP was wearing white leather shoes, because... Well, doesn't everybody?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah duh and my wife always has this on as well.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

:icon_scratch::dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> @hobo - staff/customers at fancy restaurants at ski resorts can sometimes be fickle, especially at night. I'd rather play it safe, and dress appropriately.
> 
> @freshy - yep, I'm looking for some good shoe grease stuff.


I'll go in any fancy restaurant here in my snowboar Attire. I don't give a duck what the other people think and none of the restaurants Care either. If I'm not in gear, im in jeans and a t-shirt with sorel shoes on


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'll go in any fancy restaurant here in my snowboar Attire. I don't give a duck what the other people think and none of the restaurants Care either. If I'm not in gear, im in jeans and a t-shirt with sorel shoes on


I love my Sorel Wool Caribou's it's like cozy slippers in the shape of a waterproof boot...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I use Huberds shoes grease for my leather work boots. Seems like it works good.
Waterproof Leather Care | Leather Cleaner | Leather Conditioner | Boot Care | Saddle Soap | Neatsfoot Oil | Huberd's Shoe Grease Company


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

At a ski resort, sorels are fair game, anywhere and anytime. I'm just not a fan of rubber boots.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Consider synthetic dress shoes:

Men's Vegan Dress Shoes: Non Leather Oxford Shoes, Slip On Shoes, Vegetarian Shoes, Eco Friendly Shoes


----------

